# Stihl Saw Advice 250 or 290?



## btj1031 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of reading, and I think I'm ready to pull the trigger, so I thought I'd throw out the question before I go and drop a few hundred bucks.  I need a new saw, and I'm pretty sure I'll get a Stihl due to dealer proximity.  I made the mistake of buying a crummy Craftsman a few years back and it died on me last year.  I have a little pile of wood sitting in my front yard from the recent wind storm and its time to cut it up and move it.

I was hoping to buy wood by the grapple and get my cord wood that way, but I was told by a logger that due to low power lines that won't work for me.  So it will be mostly C/S/D for now, and the occasional load of scrounged wood or 4 footers delivered in a dump if I can find it.  So there won't be too much annual firewood processing, unfortunately.  The more likely action for the saw is cutting up really tall white pines that surround my property and seem to drop a few limbs down every winter.  Most of them are in the 12" - 18" range.

This will probably be my only saw.  I've read a lot that the MS 290 is a good versatile saw, but at ~$70 less and a little lighter weight, the MS 250 may fit the bill and save me a few bucks (not looking to ignite the battle on the benefit or drawback of saw weight  )  Any advice on making the decision would be helpful.  I'm hoping to buy something that will work well for me and last many years.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2010)

I fill there's a good reason the 290 is 70.00 bucks more and is also a mid range saw and not a homeowner saw with that said 290 if one saw is your plan!


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 23, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I fill there's a good reason the 290 is 70.00 bucks more and is also a mid range saw and not a homeowner saw with that said 290 if one saw is your plan!



Thanks Jay.  I see that the 290 is a "class" ahead, but I'm not sure that means a whole lot.  If it did, I should get a "pro" saw and call it a day.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got to draw the line some where! if not you would have a 880,660,460,441,362,260,200t,192t the 290 just tuff saw and 10 more cc if you already had a bigger saw I would go with the 250...but your looking for a good one saw plan 290!


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 23, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> J-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Jay on the 290 making a decent one saw plan for a small-time (but serious) woodcutter. the 250 is a good saw, but is smaller than I'd want if I only had one saw. but that's me, YMMV.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree.......out of your 2 choices get the 290


----------



## webie (Apr 23, 2010)

250 is all you will ever need for to scrounge a little and cutting up white pine . I would save the 70 bucks .


----------



## thinkxingu (Apr 23, 2010)

J-Man, where you at in NH?  If we're close, you could always give my 250 a shot.  I also have a 361, so you could feel the difference in weight--the 290 is actually almost a pound heavier than the 361, so it would be a close comparison.

S


----------



## 'bert (Apr 24, 2010)

Go with the 250.  I have one as well as a few others (incl 361) and I often find myself grabbing the lil' 250.  We do not have a bunch of large 100 YO oaks here so my situation is like yours.


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in Hopkinton.

Uh oh, seems to be a push.  I guess I can't go wrong either way.  I was hoping to get to the store tomorrow AM, but now that doesn't look like its going to happen.  So, I might have another week to look at the little pile in my front yard and think about it.


----------



## Beowulf (Apr 24, 2010)

Just to further muddy the water...

I have the MS250C.  I had carb problems with it from almost the beginning.  I finally found that the diaphragm cover on the Chinese carb was warping just enough to shut the fuel down when it warmed up.  I sealed it with gasket sealer and it has run good for about 10 tanks of gas since doing so.  I was not impressed with the carb quality, though.  Maybe the MS290 will get a little better carb?

Good luck.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 24, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> ...I guess I can't go wrong either way...


no, you can't. Both are good saws.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

seems that anyone that says 250 has another saw this will be his only saw...and I can tell you my one saw plan was a 460 go as big as you can afford.


----------



## webie (Apr 24, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> seems that anyone that says 250 has another saw this will be his only saw...and I can tell you my one saw plan was a 460 go as big as you can afford.



My brother only has a 250 and cuts 8 full cord a year with it mostly ash and silver maple . If you keep the chain sharp it really wont make much difference cutting up white pine and doing a bit of scrounging . My other brother had an 028 and gave that to his son because he wanted a new saw and bought a 290 , this was to be his only saw . He hated it from the first weekend on , only because of the weight for limbing and brushing . He ended up buying another smaller saw a jonsered . I think the big difference here is the big weight issue the 250 is only 10.1 pounds and the 290 is 13 pounds thats a huge difference . With the small amount of wood you are planning on cutting I dont see a need for swinging around a 290 but then thats up to you . Of course with a bigger saw you will get done faster with cutting so you will have more time for drinking beer to forget about your aches and pains .


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 more cc as well and I only had a 460 for a year so felling limbing and bucking with a 460 and if I had it to do over again it with one saw it would be a 460.......lol but I am also 5 ft 11in. 210 and most guess me at about 175 so a few pounds on a bigger cc saw is what I like and its jmo! no subs for cubic in.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> .......lol but I am also 5 ft 11in. 210 and most guess me at about 175 so a few pounds on a bigger cc saw is what I like and its jmo! no subs for cubic in.


Ja, 6' 2" here, under 200 lbs.  First saw was 55 cc and now happy with my 65 cc on a one saw plan.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 24, 2010)

i'm basically on a one saw plan right now, it's an 028. It gets the job done, but I'm in the market for a bigger saw because i'm beyond wanting to "get the job done" I'm onto "get the job done easier, faster, and more gooder...."

can a 250 get the job done? I don't doubt it one bit. BUT there are better saws out there for only a little more dough. I'd be willing to pay the extra $70 if it was me just for the ease in cutting it would bring. If you get the 250 I gaurantee there will be days (maybe only a handful of them) when you would wonder why you didn't fork out that little extra. It's not my money, though, so that clouds my decision.


----------



## webie (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with you guys on the bigger saws but with what it looks like the guy will be cutting in the original post it sounds like the saw wont be used much  and at that a little scrounged wood and then some white pine limbs , He is going from a craftsman to a stihl so no matter what it is a step up . My honest opinion I wouldnt drop a penny on either saw since in most cases he will get the dreaded saw disease before he wears it out and want a different one .  I cut for many years with just a 024 and a  026 and a homelite 360 . When the homelite puked I dropped it in the garbage can and bought a stihl 361 . If I was to buy a 13 pound saw I wouldnt spend a penny on a 290 because I think its a boat anchor compared to alot of other stihl saws  280 ,310 ,390 , 361 ,362  ,440 ,441 ,460 .
 If I had to do a one saw it would be eithe a 280 or a 361 even at the extra cost by the time you break down how long you will be haveing the saw your only talking a few bucks per year on ownership .
 Either way he goes it still boils down to his personel choice . Either saw will be a good saw .  I think if he test run both saws  would be his best bet to help make up his decision . 
 Just dont test a 280 or a 361-362


----------



## smokinj (Apr 24, 2010)

"290 because I think its a boat anchor"

with those 2 choices I would go with the boat ancor pleaselol


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 24, 2010)

I kind of had a feeling this is what I would generally be hearing on these saws.  $370 is kind of pushing the budget right now.  I hear what you're saying webie about dropping the bills for quality now, especially using it for a long time.  Problem is when you got a house and a family there's a million decisions that could include that analysis, and there's always a good reason to spend more $.  The problem is, there isn't always more $!  I think you said it - I'm upgrading from a POS to a decent saw either way.  Hopefully the end of the week I'll go buy something.  This is shaping up to be a big week at work so getting out to the store might not be in the cards.  I will certainly let you all know how I decide and post a pic of the saw's first cutting.


----------



## thinkxingu (Apr 24, 2010)

J-Man,
     The 250's a real nice saw for the weight and money--I use it exclusively for limbing.  For bucking (especially larger trees) and felling, I use the 361.  The reality is this: the 250 will definitely, without a doubt, no question in my mind do what you want it to do.  At this point, it's really a question of more weight vs. more power and price.  REMEMBER: if you buy a 250 and want to move up, you could most of your money back within a couple years.

S


----------



## webie (Apr 24, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> J-Man,
> The 250's a real nice saw for the weight and money--I use it exclusively for limbing.  For bucking (especially larger trees) and felling, I use the 361.  The reality is this: the 250 will definitely, without a doubt, no question in my mind do what you want it to do.  At this point, it's really a question of more weight vs. more power and price.  REMEMBER: if you buy a 250 and want to move up, you could most of your money back within a couple years.
> 
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> thinkxingu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



880 or should I go with the cheaper 660 and a few lbs lighter? huh you knuckle heads have bigger saws and limbing with a 250 what do you think will happen in the near future...


----------



## webie (Apr 25, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> webie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Have you ever cut up white pine ? You could put a 16 inch bar on your 192t and go at it .


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

webie said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep and my 192t rocks but if it was my only saw and I needed firewood for the next 5-7 years I would go cold pretty quick...
firewood needs will change very quickly and what you have today is not what you will have the next.


----------



## djblech (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll through my opinion in the ring. Husky 346XP. The more I use this saw the more I like it. I still like my ms360 for bucking large rounds but I could live with the Husky as an only saw if I had to. I think its alittle more than 2# lighter. 
Doug


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 25, 2010)

I went and checked out Huskys a couple weeks ago.  Got a few prices from the local dealer, then went home and researched online.  Ruled them out when he tried to sell me a 450 at $30 above MSRP.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 25, 2010)

Delivery and dealer prep extra?


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh a chain saw?  MSRP should be the high end on an item you can buy 20 different places in the state, especially a product that ought to generate much more business for repairs and tune ups, new chains, etc.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Oh a chain saw?  MSRP should be the high end on an item you can buy 20 different places in the state, especially a product that ought to generate much more business for repairs and tune ups, new chains, etc.



that saw list for 389.00


----------



## btj1031 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/chainsaws/450-50th-anniversary-edition/

He wanted $400


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/chainsaws/450-50th-anniversary-edition/
> 
> He wanted $400


  the anni is a little cheeper I beleave


----------



## ikessky (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm on my second year with my 290 and still enjoy cutting with my saw.  I will say that I went to a semi-chisel chain and noticed a big difference over the safety chain.  I've cut probably 15 chords of firewood so far and a heap of other brush, limbs, and junk.  Most of my wood is white ash and maple, with a touch of oak thrown in.


----------



## SPED (Apr 26, 2010)

I've only cut a couple cords with my 290 so far, but I have nothing but good things to say about it.  It's definitely a lot heavier than the homelite I was using, but I don't find it uncomfortable to use.  I don't do a lot of limbing either, so that may be part of it.   No matter which one you choose I think you will be happy.  Moving up to a stihl for me was like night and day, the quality and reliability of this saw puts a big grin on my face every time I use it!


----------



## ikessky (Apr 26, 2010)

SPED said:
			
		

> I've only cut a couple cords with my 290 so far, but I have nothing but good things to say about it.  It's definitely a lot heavier than the homelite I was using, but I don't find it uncomfortable to use.  I don't do a lot of limbing either, so that may be part of it.   No matter which one you choose I think you will be happy.  Moving up to a stihl for me was like night and day, the quality and reliability of this saw puts a big grin on my face every time I use it!


A muffler mod and better chain make the smile bigger!


----------



## SPED (Apr 26, 2010)

ikessky said:
			
		

> SPED said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, muffler mod to come once it's out of warranty for sure.  And I do have a yellow chain as my spare haven't busted it out yet, but it's comin out for my next log length load


----------



## Got Wood (Apr 26, 2010)

I have about 15 cord into my 290 which I added as a second saw to a husky 142 (small home owner model). I find I still use the husky alot for limbing as it is so much lighter. The 290 weight makes limbing harder work. Now the 290 (with 20" bar) is great for bucking up trunks. 
Reading the OP description of its use I may go with the smaller, cheaper and lighter model too. For me, if I'm glad I have both.


----------



## ColdNH (Apr 26, 2010)

I asked this same exact question about 2 months ago and got similiar responses. I ended up going with the 290, as its my only saw and I wanted the extra power.  So far i have used it to cut up about 3-4 cords of 4-6'  length wood.  the saw does a great job, a bit heavy when your using it for a while, but id rather have the weight and the power, i had some larger diameter oak logs that were really trying on the 290, so if i had the 250 I would have not been happy.

from the sounds of it though the 250 may work well for you.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 27, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> *Stihl Saw Advice 250 or 290?*




If you want a saw that you can rely on for years - possibly decades - to cut as much firewood as you'd possibly want to burn, get the 290.

If you want a cute little saw get the 250 and enjoy that $70 left in your pocket.


----------



## SKIN052 (Apr 30, 2010)

I went through the same back and forth decision a month ago. Went with the 250 because of the lighter weight. I am very impressed. Easy to start, nice and light and plenty of power for my needs, I have managed to cut about 4 cords into rounds in just a couple evenings.


----------



## twitch (Apr 30, 2010)

I was looking at those saws as well as the 270.  I ended up going with the 270, a lighter than the 290 and a little more power than the 250. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 30, 2010)

nevermind. forum issues lead me to believe my post didn't occur in the other similar thread. it posted there, so I don't feel the need to ask the same ? twice.


----------



## burntime (May 6, 2010)

Heck, I have 2 farm bosses aned a makita ds6401 or some sort.  You can never have too many!


----------



## Ratherbfishin (May 10, 2010)

When I bought my Quad I received a 200 dollar voucher for any Stihl product. I'll most likely get the 290 farm boss. I used my fathers and liked it a lot as compared  to my wild thing. I believe It would go through about anything I would put in front of it. I mean not a 200 year old oak...just sayin


----------



## Uper (May 11, 2010)

I'm on my third year with the 290.  It took some time to get the starting method down.  I still pull about 5-6 times before it kicks a little, then I move the switch up one and it takes 1-2 more pulls to get it going.  That's a pretty standard procedure for me now.  I just cut some beech this morning and that saw is running like a top!  I have a slight build, so I've sometimes thought it was a bit heavy for me, but I just deal with it.  It's a workhorse!


----------



## maxed_out (May 12, 2010)

Hey folks, I just picked up an "as close as you can come to new" 250 off CL...story....the guy bought it to do some storm damage cleanup around his house.  He used it for about a tank of gas and then his wife called a tree company over that was down the street.  He was a super a nice guy and he explained that the trees were just too big for the little saw.  havent had a chance to run it in wood yet but it feels nice and starts right up.  Anyway, I'll post a pic and give you some impressions as soon as I can get out.  dont need a big saw because I have that covered.  just wanted something for quick stuff here and there.  My little 136 is getting tired so it may be time to give that one a permanent sabbatical!


----------



## homebrewz (Jun 16, 2010)

J-Man, What did you wind up going with, why, and how do you like it?


----------



## btj1031 (Jun 17, 2010)

homebrewz - actually, I haven't made the purchase yet.  When I made this post I had the $ set aside and all the best intentions, but then life got in the way.  I had to spend the cash on something else, and work really heated up so I didn't have any time to work outside anyway.  I hope to pull the trigger real soon since I have a lot of chainsaw work to do and the ability to take some time off work to get it done.  When I do I'll be sure to take some pictures and update this thread.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well the procrastination is over with - picked up a 290 today.  Only had the chance to run it for 20 minutes or so - I like!


----------



## ikessky (Sep 12, 2010)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Well the procrastination is over with - picked up a 290 today.  Only had the chance to run it for 20 minutes or so - I like!


Good choice.  It comes to full power after a few tanks of gas, so get out there and get cutting!  Actually, I saw a big improvement with a semi-chisel chain also.


----------



## btj1031 (Sep 12, 2010)

ikessky said:
			
		

> J-Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went back out today and took care of the rest of the odd size stuff I had hanging around.  Over the next couple of weeks I hope to drop a tree or two.  I'll keep the training wheel chain for now - it seems to cut like butter so I'm looking forward to seeing what full chisel feels like some day - I've read a lot about it on this site.


----------



## ikessky (Sep 13, 2010)

No harm in that at all.  You've got to be comfortable with the tool or else you will get hurt, regardless of if it is a hammer or a chainsaw.


----------

